# Пользовать/использовать



## Albertovna

Может ли слово "пользовать" употребляться в смысле "использовать (в качестве чего-либо)"? Смотрим в словарь.

1. книжн., устар. приносить пользу кому-чему-нибудь ◆ Не знаешь ли, что друг есть полезен в печали // И что много пользовать может совет здравый, // Когда по нём поступать не претят злы нравы? А. Д. Кантемир

2. книжн., устар. лечить ◆ Больного пользовал известный врач.

И всё. Однако в интернете в смысле "использовать" вижу постоянно (в речи не слышала). Я всю жизнь считала, что это неправильно. Может, это новая норма, сленгизм, диалектизм?


----------



## Maroseika

Пока словари занимают жесткую позицию, но узусу не прикажешь. Думаю, не далек тот день, когда это слово постигнет судьба кущей и довления.


----------



## Albertovna

Maroseika said:


> это слово постигнет судьба кущей и довления.


Ну, "довление" некоторые употребляют в смысле "давление (психологическое и т.д.)". В принципе, даже близко. А с "кущами" что случилось?


----------



## Albertovna

О, вот это пересекающаяся тема.


----------



## morbo

Изящное сплавление "пользуюсь" и "использую"?


----------



## Albertovna

morbo said:


> Изящное


Ирония?


----------



## morzh

"Пользовать" в смъсле "пользоваться" - крайне неграмотно.
Тем не менее, я уже устал от доказьiвания етого всем тем, кто ето делает. Как и по поводу упомянутого "довлеть", и "будировать".

Мне сразу приоходит на ум сцена из детства: в московской коммуналке жила моя....я ей внучатьiй племянник...двоюродная бабушка? - жена профессора медициньi и штабс-капитана медслужбьi, потомственного дворянина (на тот момент уже покойного). А в соседней комнате жили милейшие люди, он - бъiвший уголовник, а она - проститутка. Муж и жена. "Милейшие" я употребляю в прямом смъсле - люди бьiли чудесньie (я мало таких хороших людей встречал среди неуголовников и непроституток), правда, но простьiе. 
Жили они хорошо, и ладили, но порой, как и в любой коммуналке, вспьiхивали меж ними ссорьi. И тогда моя кузинобабушка, вьiсказав что-то соседке, запиралась у себя в комнате, а соседка громко ходила по коридору, громко вьiсказьiвала свои претензии, и заканчивалось ето всегда одной и той же фразой:

- Сука! Она мое мьiло пользует!


----------



## Moro12

Maroseika said:


> Пока словари занимают жесткую позицию, но узусу не прикажешь. Думаю, не далек тот день, когда это слово постигнет судьба кущей и довления.



С "кущами" знаком только в контексте "райские кущи". Никогда не задумывался о том, что они означают, но ассоциативно всегда представлял себе какие-то кустарники.
А что такое "довление", посмею спросить?


----------



## morbo

Albertovna said:


> Ирония?



Если такое слияние ведет к более эффективному моменту коммуникации...))

А, кстати, тут еще перекрестное опыление с "юзаю"; торчит ушами чаще всего из околокомпьютерных контекстов. Или мне так кажется.


----------



## Maroseika

Albertovna said:


> Ну, "довление" некоторые употребляют в смысле "давление (психологическое и т.д.)". В принципе, даже близко.


Простите, что близкого между "оказывать давление" и "быть достаточным"?
Впрочем, первое значение уже давно стало словарным, а второе давно вышло из употребления. 


> А с "кущами" что случилось?


Вы ведь вряд ли используете это слово в значении "шалаш"?




Moro12 said:


> С "кущами" знаком только в контексте "райские кущи". Никогда не задумывался о том, что они означают, но ассоциатоивно всегда представлял себе какие-то кустарники.


То есть "Праздник Кущей" - праздник кустиков? 



> А что такое "довление", посмею спросить?


Не уверен, что такое слово существовало, но если бы оно существовало, то означало бы, наверное, достаточность.


----------



## morzh

Moro12 said:


> С "кущами" знаком только в контексте "райские кущи". Никогда не задумывался о том, что они означают, но ассоциатоивно всегда представлял себе какие-то кустарники.
> А что такое "довление", посмею спросить?



"Довлеть" означает "бьiть достаточньiM". Из-за созвучия с "давлением" стало употребляться (в 20-м веке) как "давить": "над ними довлечт старьiе принципьi". Что есть неправильно.

Правильно:

- Самодовлеющий (самодостаточньij), сам себе довлеет.
- Довлеет тебе и то (хватит тебе и того).


----------



## morzh

Да, я предлагаю не пускаться в битвьi про "довлеть" - по-моему, их уже несколько бьiЛо, все беспредметно, ничем не окончилось, и порождает длинньие оффтопики. Пустое ломание копий.


----------



## morbo

Ушаков:
"С недавних пор стало встречаться ·неправ. этого слова в смысле "тяготеть над кем-нибудь" или "иметь преимущественное значение среди чего-нибудь": довлеет что-нибудь над кем-нибудь или над чем-нибудь (·м.б. по ошибочной связи, по созвучию, со словом "давление")."

Ожегов:
2. над кем (чем). Преобладать, господствовать, тяготеть. Довлеет страх над кем-н.

Второй непринужденно перевел из разряда ошибочности в разряд обыденности. Ну, как обычно.


----------



## Moro12

Maroseika said:


> То есть "Праздник Кущей" - праздник кустиков?



Каюсь, но примерно так и представлял 



Maroseika said:


> Не уверен, что такое слово существовало, но если бы оно существовало, то означало бы, наверное, достаточность.



Спасибо за ликбез. Туговато у меня с архаизмами


----------



## Sobakus

По-моему, это чисто интернетовское явление под влиянием "юзать", в жизни не припомню, чтобы встречал.


----------



## morzh

Moro12 said:


> Спасибо за ликбез. Туговато у меня с архаизмами



Можете тогда для интереса еще "будировать" посмотреть. Новоизбранньiй президент зело любит в "новом" смьiсле.


----------



## Albertovna

Sobakus said:


> в жизни не припомню, чтобы встречал


Не дай Бог! Давайте уж сразу у нас Америку организуем.
Хотя канадские украинцы могут примерно так и говорить по жизни. Если уж они говорят "чилдренята" (дети)...


----------



## morzh

Sobakus said:


> По-моему, это чисто интернетовское явление под влиянием "юзать", в жизни не припомню, чтобы встречал.



ПОЛНО!


----------



## Albertovna

morzh said:


> Можете тогда для интереса еще "будировать" посмотреть. Новоизбранньiй президент зело любит в "новом" смьiсле.


Это надо новую тему открыть.


----------



## morzh

morbo said:


> Ушаков:
> "С недавних пор стало встречаться ·неправ. этого слова в смысле "тяготеть над кем-нибудь" или "иметь преимущественное значение среди чего-нибудь": довлеет что-нибудь над кем-нибудь или над чем-нибудь (·м.б. по ошибочной связи, по созвучию, со словом "давление")."
> 
> Ожегов:
> 2. над кем (чем). Преобладать, господствовать, тяготеть. Довлеет страх над кем-н.
> 
> Второй непринужденно перевел из разряда ошибочности в разряд обыденности. Ну, как обычно.




Вообще я подозреваю, что Сергей Иваньiч в гробу вертится, что  твой вентилятор, глядя на продолжателей дела своего.


----------



## Maroseika

Moro12 said:


> Каюсь, но примерно так и представлял


 Не только вы, но и десятки миллионов носителей языка в последние век-полтора. Отчего и изменилось словарное значение, что совершенно нормально.



morbo said:


> Ушаков:
> "С недавних пор стало встречаться ·неправ. этого слова в смысле "тяготеть над кем-нибудь" или "иметь преимущественное значение среди чего-нибудь": довлеет что-нибудь над кем-нибудь или над чем-нибудь (·м.б. по ошибочной связи, по созвучию, со словом "давление")."
> 
> Ожегов:
> 2. над кем (чем). Преобладать, господствовать, тяготеть. Довлеет страх над кем-н.
> 
> Второй непринужденно перевел из разряда ошибочности в разряд обыденности. Ну, как обычно.



Да ведь несколько десятков лет прошло. Ошибка стала нормой, обычное дело.


----------



## Albertovna

morzh said:


> ПОЛНО!


 Вы слышали? От русских, живущих в Америке? В России только, наверное, компьютерщики, да и то не все, в речи употребляют. Короче, кто "прогает", тот и "юзает".


----------



## Sobakus

Albertovna said:


> Не дай Бог! Давайте уж сразу у нас Америку организуем.
> Хотя канадские украинцы могут примерно так и говорить по жизни. Если уж они говорят "чилдренята" (дети)...


 Это я про "пользовать", а компьютерные варваризмы вроде "юзать" вполне себе употребляются даже простыми школьниками.

  Вообще говоря, наверное, всё-таки, слышал. Если даже лично я хочу узнать, скажем, какой антивирус стоит у моего друга, я спрошу "ты какой антивирь пользуешь/юзаешь"? "Использовать" в компьютерных контекстах никто не употребляет, слишком официально звучит.


----------



## Moro12

morzh said:


> Можете тогда для интереса еще "будировать" посмотреть. Новоизбранньiй президент зело любит в "новом" смьiсле.



Вот что нашлось:
*Будировать* (от франц. bouder), выражать недовольство, проявлять раздражение, сердиться, "дуться"; неправильно употребление в смысле "возбуждать", "будоражить".

Только вот тогда, почему президент любит это в новом смысле, а не в старом?


----------



## Maroseika

morzh said:


> Вообще я подозреваю, что Сергей Иваньiч в гробу вертится, что  твой вентилятор, глядя на продолжателей дела своего.


Уверен, он отлично знал, как устроен живой язык. И Ушаков, и Ожегов, и все прочие составители словарей всего лишь фиксируют текущее состояние языка. При Ушакове это было не очень распространенной ошибкой, потом стало очень распространенной, а ко временам позднего Ожегова (который, впрочем, уже давно Шведова) перестало быть ошибкой и стало вариантом нормы, а то и просто нормой.
Да что там кущи с довлением - дело прошлое и пропащее. А вот что происходит прямо сейчас, у нас на глазах, так это перерождение слова "нелицеприятный". Хотя, пожалуй, и это уже дело пропащее.


----------



## morzh

Albertovna said:


> Вы слышали? От русских, живущих в Америке? В России только, наверное, компьютерщики, да и то не все, в речи употребляют.



Да, слъiшал лично от русских (здесь живущих - сам я такого не допускаю), именно от етнических русских, не столь давно и приехавших. 

Но: как правило, люди в интернете, в чатах и на форумах, используют разговорньiй язьik. Пишут примерно так же, как и говорят. И вот, в российских форумах / чатах "юзать" настолько укоренилось, что я попросту не верю, что в разговоре в России етого нет. Да, возможно в компьютерно-ориентированньiх темах етого больше, но оно явно есть.


----------



## Maroseika

Moro12 said:


> Вот что нашлось:
> *Будировать* (от франц. bouder), выражать недовольство, проявлять раздражение, сердиться, "дуться"; неправильно употребление в смысле "возбуждать", "будоражить".
> 
> Только вот тогда, почему президент любит это в новом смысле, а не в старом?



Потому что старый смысл уж слишком старый:

"Сознаюсь, что если меня употребление иностранных слов без надобности озлобляет (ибо это затрудняет наше влияние на массу), то некоторые ошибки пишущих в газетах совсем уже могут вывести из себя. Например, употребляют слово "будировать" в смысле возбуждать, тормошить, будить. Но французское слово "bonder" [будэ] значит сердиться, дуться. Поэтому будировать значит на самом деле "сердиться", "дуться"" (Записка "Об очистке русского языка", Соч. Ленина, 2 изд., том XXIV, стр. 662.)


----------



## Moro12

Sobakus said:


> а компьютерные варваризмы вроде "юзать" вполне себе употребляются даже простыми школьниками.



Я работаю в софтверной компании (ещё один варваризм, ну вот нет у нас лаконичного аналога английскому software), так среди моих коллег "юзать" слышится чаще, чем все русские синонимы вместе взятые.
Обычно стараюсь выражаться по-русски, но нередко ловлю себя на том, что "юзаю" это словцо бессознательно


----------



## morzh

Maroseika said:


> Потому что старый смысл уж слишком старый:
> 
> "Сознаюсь, что если меня употребление иностранных слов без надобности озлобляет (ибо это затрудняет наше влияние на массу), то некоторые ошибки пишущих в газетах совсем уже могут вывести из себя. Например, употребляют слово "будировать" в смысле возбуждать, тормошить, будить. Но французское слово "bonder" [будэ] значит сердиться, дуться. Поэтому будировать значит на самом деле "сердиться", "дуться"" (Записка "Об очистке русского языка", Соч. Ленина, 2 изд., том XXIV, стр. 662.)



Да и Чуковский по етому поводу писал. Как пример правильного употребления он приводил "Когда хорошенькая женщина будирует......" а потом - "Надо будировать общественность!" в качестве контрпримера.


----------



## football_

Sobakus said:


> Если даже лично я хочу узнать, скажем, какой антивирус стоит у моего друга, я спрошу "ты какой антивирь пользуешь/юзаешь"? "Использовать" в компьютерных контекстах никто не употребляет, слишком официально звучит.


Так-таки никто? Я бы лично спросил: "А ты-то, какой антивирус используешь?" (люблю этот способо построения фразы, с темой вначале!). Ответ мог бы быть: "Никакой, я на Линухе сижу!". Что до слова "юзать", то у него, по-моему, особое значение — "демонического" воздействия на используемый предмет. Например (из той же оперы): "Да вот, антивирус шароварный ("shareware"). Хотел его вновь поставить, а низзя — заюзован!". ||||| Что касается "довлеть" в смысле "давить", то почему не писать его через "а"? "Надваливает" => "Давлеет". Было бы логично!


----------



## morzh

Я всегда спрашиваю (честно):

- Тъi каким пользуешься?

Или

- У тебя какой установлен?


Вот, не знаю, но не приходят мне в голову слова типа "юзать"; даже ловить себя не приходится. 
Антивирусьi зову "антивирусами".

Правда, "anti-spyware" приходится назьiвать "антиспайвэр". Я попросту не осведомлен о существовании других слов, да и, когда происходит заимствование технологии вместе с терминологией, тут я не особо носом кручу. Скажем так, "харддрайв" я жестким диском" давно перестал назьiвать.

Но я активно не приемлю использования английских глаголов в русских спряжениях. С души воротит, честное слово. Юзать, слайсать, букать-забукивать, апплаить, енджоить. Еше с тех пор, как сюда попал, и усльiшал этот ужас, поклялся самому этого не допускать. Ведь, правда, ужасно звучит. Существительньiе, особенно терминология, или не имеющие аналогов (ну или на тот момент не имевшие) - с этим я мирюсь, но с глаголами - нет.


----------



## football_

morzh said:


> Правда, "anti-spyware" приходится назьiвать "антиспайвэр".


"Антишпион" (должен признать, придумал слово сам). Я лично не осведомлён о существовании слова "антиспайвэр" — это что-то без чего-то!


----------



## morzh

Ну, оно в английском-то существует, и, когда я говорю по-русски, и мне приходится его мьiсленно переводить, я попросту употребляю его в сьiром, непроваренном виде.


----------

